# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  SEMILLAS DE TARA EN VAINA

## susan788

Buenos dias,Estimados Amigos,.mienbros de Agroforum. 
Mediante el presente mensaje, es que deseo averiguar aquellas personas que puedan proveeer de semillas de tara en vaina, es para un proyecto de investigacion relacionado a ello. 
Por que lo desearia que se contacten conmigo a traves de este medio,o escribir al correo electronico:  susan7_88@hotmail.com.. 
Estare a la espera de sus respuestas. 
Saludos.
Susan Ortega A.Temas similares: Poda en Tara VENTA SEMILLAS DE TARA SEMILLA DE TARA Compro tara en polvo Tara

----------

